# Écran noir et réinitialisation MacBook Pro



## Jean-Robert Grenier (31 Janvier 2015)

Salut, j'ai le même problème puis après 5 minutes une fenêtre apparait et me demande de réinitialiser mon mot de passe; ce que je fais puis, il me demande de redémarrer mon MacBook Pro et le problème revient de nouveau. Entre les deux dernières fenêtres à apparaitre, une se glisse en faisant référence à FileVault puis disparaît. Et le problème au démarrage recommence à nouveau et me redemande de réinitialiser mon mot de passe. Quoi faire?


----------



## Jean-Robert Grenier (31 Janvier 2015)

Jean-Robert Grenier a dit:


> Salut, j'ai le même problème puis après 5 minutes une fenêtre apparait et me demande de réinitialiser mon mot de passe; ce que je fais puis, il me demande de redémarrer mon MacBook Pro et le problème revient de nouveau. Entre les deux dernières fenêtres à apparaitre, une se glisse en faisant référence à FileVault puis disparaît. Et le problème au démarrage recommence à nouveau et me redemande de réinitialiser mon mot de passe. Quoi faire?


Si vous possédez un MacBook Pro 15 acheté en 2012 et opérant  sur yosemite, vous risquez de rencontrer également ce problème. Voici la solution qui a fonctionné pour moi: J'ai pris une lampe de poche et éclairé l'écran noir afin de voir si une image n'y apparaissait pas.  Surprise géniale, j'ai découvert que j'étais en mesure de voir l'endroit où j'inscrivais normalement mon mot de passe même si l'écran était entièrement nous. Une fois mon mot de passe inscrit, tout est redevenu normal.


----------



## sirmon (19 Juillet 2015)

Jean-Robert Grenier a dit:


> Si vous possédez un MacBook Pro 15 acheté en 2012 et opérant  sur yosemite, vous risquez de rencontrer également ce problème. Voici la solution qui a fonctionné pour moi: J'ai pris une lampe de poche et éclairé l'écran noir afin de voir si une image n'y apparaissait pas.  Surprise géniale, j'ai découvert que j'étais en mesure de voir l'endroit où j'inscrivais normalement mon mot de passe même si l'écran était entièrement nous. Une fois mon mot de passe inscrit, tout est redevenu normal.


INCROYABLE !!!

J'avaitout réinstaller depuis un lecteur de disque dure interne, lu plein de forum (dont un qui me conseillait de mettre ma crate mère dans un four) et ca fonctionne enfin.

Je n'ai plus qu'à réinstaller mes logiciels et c'est reparti !

Merci beaucoup JR !


----------



## Dachlex (21 Juillet 2015)

Je souhaite juste dire un IMMENSE MERCI à Jean-Robert Grenier. J'ai eu la chance de tomber sur ce post assez rapidement, même si j'avais au préalable perdu plus d'une heure à rallumer intempestivement mon mac... Merci, le coup de la lampe de poche est génial.


----------

